# Proudly Introducing: Mangroves.ca



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I am proud to introduce *Mangroves.ca*, your resource for mangroves, mangrove pods/seeds and supplies in Canada.

We offer affordable shipping rates across Canada and flexible bundle pricing based on your order needs.
We also offer wholesale pricing for businesses on larger orders of mangrove pods, imported directly from Hawaii.

Local Pickup is available in London Ontario - Save on Shipping!

Visit us today at http://www.mangroves.ca

'Like' us on Facebook for deals, specials, coupons and news
 
https://www.facebook.com/mangroves.ca​


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

For a limited time, use coupon code *BUNDLE29OFF* and *GET 29% OFF*
any of our Saltwater Rooted Red Mangrove Pod Bundles!
http://www.mangroves.ca/product/bundles-mangrove-pods-saltwater/
_Coupon Expires Saturday March 7th Midnight EST, While Supplies Last!
_
Don't forget to come check us out at London Frag Fest 2015 on Saturday April 18th!​


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great news ! Congratulations !


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

are you planning to do different species, or only red mangroves?


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

teemee said:


> are you planning to do different species, or only red mangroves?


Although Red Mangroves, _Rhizophora mangle_, are traditionally one of the hardiest mangrove species and most commonly used in aquariums, we are currently looking into importation of Stilted Mangrove propagules _(Rhizophora stylosa)_ and Large-Leafed Orange Mangrove propagules _(Bruguiera gymnorhiza)_.

Unfortunately, Tea Mangrove _(Pelliciera rhizophorae)_ are extremely rare and endangered - we would never want to contribute to the destruction of non-invasive natural mangrove forests. 



Bullet said:


> Great news ! Congratulations !


Thanks so much! We are excited to start this endeavor and hope we are around for some time to come.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Right on Cam! I hope this works out for you.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude get me a black mangrove or three please


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Dude get me a black mangrove or three please


Can absolutely try getting them for you. Were you looking for seeds or grown plants?


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Exceptional customer service.Brought 60 mangroves recently will be back for more soon.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

simba said:


> Exceptional customer service.Brought 60 mangroves recently will be back for more soon.


Glad you were happy with your order and it was a pleasure doing business with you simba


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

*Last day to save at Mangroves.ca*

Thank you to all our new and repeat customers from GTAAquaria, orders are coming in fast from you guys and girls!

Our most recent round of red mangroves have rooted and started sprouting leaves.

*Please Note: TODAY is the LAST day to save 29% with coupon code BUNDLE29OFF* - Take advantage of this deal while you can and thanks again to this awesome community!

>> http://www.mangroves.ca/last-day-to-save-coupon-code-bundle29off/ <<


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

*Coupon not working? Sale Extended!*

OH NO!

It looks like we were having some technical difficulties with our coupon codes today. All coupon code issues have been resolved and you should be able to use your coupon code. Any orders that were made and eligible have automatically had the coupon applied by our accounts manager.

*In lieu of this issue, we are extending our coupon sale until Sunday March 8th!*

Use coupon code *BUNDLE29OFF* during checkout and *GET 29%* OFF any of our Saltwater Rooted Red Mangrove Pods while supplies last!

Red Mangrove Bundles: http://www.mangroves.ca/product/bundles-mangrove-pods-saltwater/

Single Red Mangrove Pods/Seeds: http://www.mangroves.ca/product/red-mangrove-seeds-pods/


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

JamesHurst said:


> OH NO!
> 
> It looks like we were having some technical difficulties with our coupon codes today. All coupon code issues have been resolved and you should be able to use your coupon code. Any orders that were made and eligible have automatically had the coupon applied by our accounts manager.
> 
> ...


Sunday is the 8th. DOH!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

fesso clown said:


> Sunday is the 8th. DOH!


Lol. Oh shoot, fixed.


----------

